# Spinnerbaits in salt



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Has anyone had experience with spinnerbaitsin saltwater, particularly in estuary fishing. I have used them with some success in freshwater and wondered how they went in salt.

What ones are successful. Small or large

Would like to have a go at bream and flattie on them

Any help would be appreciated

Rod


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Caught a trevally on a spinnerbait with a softplastic. Tried it for Flathead without success. No reason why they shouldn't work.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

if your going to use spinnerbaits in salt/estuary water, 
make sure you was them out thoroughly ( I mean real thoroughly) in fresh water after use. Because there are so many moving parts in them salt gets into the swivels etc and renders the lure useless as the blades dont spin properly.

I reckon Tailor and Australian Salmon would hit em too,

good luck with it all,


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Let us know how you go mate, gotta be worth a try, particulary in murky water.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi, I am not 100% sure but I think Billybob uses a modified spinner bait with a pillie on it successfully on mackerel but others or him will be able to tell you more. I think they would make a great Teaser/attractor for fish, and I have bought some spinner blades to try and rig something up when time permits.
But I say give it a go someone has to try things first.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Ive used them on bream under piers and on the sand flats for flatty and the work well. 
I have at times had to wiegh them down a bit with a split shot near the head to get them on the bottom on a drift.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I did try a spinner bait on salmon but they showed no interest.... I hit a school of salmon chasing bait fish and they hit nearly every lure i could try except spinner baits. Maybe one in a colour that represents the fish around might work. Trevally might go for it too....


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

G'day Rod.
We use spinnerblades on our 'Spaniard Special' troll rig.
It was originally designed to target tailor and yes, the smaller rigs worked well with the choppers in the estuary.The bigger rigs, however, go well on the spaniards ands snapper in open water.
We 'dress' it up with a troll bait which makes all the difference.
As far as maintenance goes, a good wash with fresh water and a dry in the sun is all that's needed.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks all for your tips and encouragement.

I am going to Davistown saturday week and will give them a go. Will post a report here on failure or success.

Rod


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

There are some sp jigs that have willow blades attached (eg TT Revheads). Have been known to attract jewies


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

i have caught a 98cm flattie on a green and gold kokoda spinnerbiat over some sandflats in the richmond river ballina


----------



## Duckman (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Rod,

Sorry to hear about the 4WD. 

At least you made it to Clarence Town though. 

Frank someone (starts with a P) states in his Lure Encylopedia that the Legend Murray Cod Spinnerbait is one of the top 10 lures for Kingfish!?!?!?!

I know the smaller ones will work on Bream (Auspin Mini Spins in 1/16th) although i would also try a rev head bladed jighead with 3 or 4" plastic for the flaties.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

aus_bass said:


> i have caught a 98cm flattie on a green and gold kokoda spinnerbiat over some sandflats in the richmond river ballina


That is some flathead    

Chris
Had a problem or two down south. Will give your suggestios a go weekend after this as I will be in Gosford area and will take yak.

Rod


----------



## budge (Mar 10, 2007)

hey flyrod, i bought a pack of three green/gold(yellow) and the mangrove jacks are loving them, though now ive lost one to snags-one to big jack and my son lost the other now i cant find them here as Perth is 900kms away and the only ones i see on the net have two spinners not the single chrome one i had...hope this helped


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Occy

It should work a treat and I will be interested how you go with it.

It works well on Bass
Rod


----------

